# new ESTJ female present :)



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello everyone 

just stopping by to greet you all and to introduce myself! i'm Astrid I'm a borderline ESTJ/ESFJ and ready to make some new friends! 

for any questions feel free to ask! 

have a lovely day guys )


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Astrid Von M and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Astrid Von M. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome! I don't encounter many ESTJs here.


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

hi there 

yeah, I know, we're the endangered specie haha especially female ESTJ 

I, however, have plenty of male ESTPs in my life!


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ESTJ! :shocked:

Here I thought only INxJ's were on this forum :laughing:

Anyway, Welcome to PerC! :wink:


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

meow to you too, mr. TopCat 

haha, well, i'm very much real and i'm here 

thank you for the greets


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

Another ESTJ female! So nice to have those around. =) Welcome! We've kind of already met unofficially by posting on the same topics on the ESTJ board, but I figured I should introduce myself here and say hi.


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

we're a small but mighty bunch! 

thank you Ozy! )


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Astrid Von M

Welcome! Where are you from?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Astrid Von M said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> just stopping by to greet you all and to introduce myself! i'm Astrid I'm a borderline ESTJ/ESFJ and ready to make some new friends!
> 
> ...


Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Welcome!!!!

Please stay here. Forever. No seriously. We are like the Thylacine on here...pretty much extinct except for the uncomfirmed, occasional sighting. 

So glad to have another ESTJ! Our army is growing!!!


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Astrid Von M
> 
> Welcome! Where are you from?


i'm from Europe - Croatia! you? i am curious though where's the highest population of female ESTJS in the world? or male ESTJ even? does anyone know?


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

Marlowe said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Welcome!!!!
> 
> Please stay here. Forever. No seriously. We are like the Thylacine on here...pretty much extinct except for the uncomfirmed, occasional sighting.
> 
> So glad to have another ESTJ! Our army is growing!!!


haha thaaaaank you Marlowe! such warm greets you guys! i feel like harry potter when he first came to hogwarts and everyone knew who he was except him haha  glad i'm here to boost some existing meager ESTJ percentage and dispell some ESTJ stereotypes ))


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Astrid Von M said:


> i'm from Europe - Croatia! you? i am curious though where's the highest population of female ESTJS in the world? or male ESTJ even? does anyone know?



I am from the USA. My ancestors came from England, Ireland, Sweden, and Germany, but I married a woman with Serbian/Croatian roots (her mother's maiden name is Komadina, her family came from just outside of Zagreb). I have visited Dubrovnik. I've visited a lot of European countries. I do not think a demographic study of types by gender and region has ever been attempted.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. It's cool to have you here.


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I am from the USA. My ancestors came from England, Ireland, Sweden, and Germany, but I married a woman with Serbian/Croatian roots (her mother's maiden name is Komadina, her family came from just outside of Zagreb). I have visited Dubrovnik. I've visited a lot of European countries. I do not think a demographic study of types by gender and region has ever been attempted.


talk about small world!! that's so cool- she's croatian alright! is she as stubborn as the rest of us here are?  dubrovnik is gorgeous - our most precious gem definitely no wonder game of thrones decided to shoot there! )) your background is very interesting - i've always been interested in other cultures very much - strange for an ESTJ type though. i'm very curious tho as if we could spot patterns in demographics and personality types distribution. i think half of asia would fall into the analysts NT division


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

TootsieBear267 said:


> Welcome to the forums. It's cool to have you here.


it's cool to be here! thank you very much!


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

TootsieBear267 said:


> Welcome to the forums. It's cool to have you here.


it's cool to be here! thank you very much!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 143682
> welcome


lol for the pic tho haha thank youu! )


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Astrid Von M said:


> talk about small world!! that's so cool- she's croatian alright! is she as stubborn as the rest of us here are?  dubrovnik is gorgeous - our most precious gem definitely no wonder game of thrones decided to shoot there! )) your background is very interesting - i've always been interested in other cultures very much - strange for an ESTJ type though. i'm very curious tho as if we could spot patterns in demographics and personality types distribution. i think half of asia would fall into the analysts NT division



I'm with you on that, different cultures and perspectives are fascinating to me. I visited Europe for the first time when I was 19, while serving in the U.S. Navy. It was a bit of a shock, but I loved it none the less. Now I have had the joy of watching my wife see some of the same things I saw and it is wonderful to show her a much bigger world. Her first time visiting some of the ruins of the Ancient World completely amazed her, for example, (particularly the Parthenon, and Ephesus in Turkey). The link below doesn't do gender, but it does do countries. It seems to me to be the most accurate I've been able to find. 

Oh, and I'm and ENTP married to an ISTJ, so I think it is safe to say that where there is love, _anything is possible_. :happy:

Modern Countries MBTI


----------

